# My bird can use an AXE!



## Kuli24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey all.
I was training my bird to do normal tricks and then I thought to give him an AXE. He knew how to use it right away, lol.
watch him go here Axe-Wielding Bird ATTACKS! - YouTube


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Love it


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha, Go Birdy Go!! xx


----------

